# Flying out of BUF instead of YYZ



## Lizyyz (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone had experience flying out of Buffalo Airport instead of Toronto or Hamilton? I just checked Expedia to Orlando in May 2008 and it costs $443 YYZ-MCO-YYZ as opposed to $221 from Buffalo.  I'm going to check out car rental prices now (maybe limo or rental agency where we can just drop the car off at the BUF airport?). There will be 10 (possibly 12) travellers so cost difference is substantial.  Any hassles to watch out for?

Thanks.

Lizyyz


----------



## moonstone (Oct 21, 2007)

We fly out of Buffalo in 2 wks to the sunny south - way cheaper than out of Toronto or Hamilton. We are driving ourselves to the airport (very easy to get to) and parking in the long term secure parking at the airport for $38 (US) a week. There are also quite a few hotels & motels right at BUF that will let you park there for the week if you book a room the evening before your departure. We aren't doing that because our flight isnt until 5pm. For us the extra 60-90 mins. of driving is well worth the many hundreds of dollars we are saving. Many of our family members, friends and neighbours quit using YYZ years ago just because of the price difference.
~Diane


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know about the "other" side of the country, but we routinely fly from Seattle instead of Vancouver - about half the cost, as you've discovered.  We usually do a park and fly the night before as that takes the stress out of worrying about the border, etc.  Especially with how our dollar is doing, even with the hotel and parking you'll come out ahead.

No problems at all, in fact, it's easier to fly to a US city from a US city - no immigration to clear, just on and off the plane.

Bev


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2007)

Just be cautious about holidays or other reasons for the boarder to be backed up.

I have missed my flight once doing this, as it took 3 hours to get over the boarder.  It was a holiday weekend and the boarder was crazy, I tried all three crossing before finally getting across at the Peace Bridge.

If it might be backing up, try crossing the Lewiston-Queenston bridge or the Rainbow bridge (Niagara) might be better than going all the way to Port Erie/Buffalo Peace Bridge.

Make sure you give yourself enough time for the conditions


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 21, 2007)

I grew up in the Buffalo area (family still there) and we use the airport all the time. It's a smaller airport and easy to use/get around.

One tip - the first flights out in the mornings are BUSY so security check points are backed up so plan on extra time for that. If flying later on, security is not an issue (usually).


----------



## Lizyyz (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for all info.  More questions: Since this is domestic flight we don't have to be there 2 hours before check-in? Also, how much are van rentals in Florida? We will need two vans (our previous plan was for DH and I to drive and the rest fly and then rent a van). We have no experiencing renting cars in the U.S. so would appreciate suggestions.  Thanks again!


----------



## bobk (Oct 21, 2007)

Lizzy, check Buffalo International online.  It wants you to be there 2 hrs ahead regardless if it's domestic flight.  Morning till about 9:30 a.m. are heavy travel times;  the problem is the long lines through security.  Though I think the 2hr. recommendation may be a little long I would definately be there 1.5 hrs ahead.  Also I to love to use the park and fly at one of the hotels near the airport.


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2007)

As far as renting vehicles in Orlando, you could try the discounts through the costco site, www.costco.com

Also, there are often discounts for Orlando posted at www.mousesavers.com or you could sign up for their newsletter.

The good thing about car rentals is you can cancel with no penalty.  So go on line, get the cheapest rate you can, then just keep checking - if something cheaper comes up, book it and cancel your old one.


----------



## Art (Oct 21, 2007)

Lizyyz

I would suspect that the one way drop off fees, especially renting in one country and dropping off in another country twice, would really chew up the savings if you chose to rent a car to get to BUF and then back to Canada.  

As for BUF  parking, SunPark (now Fastrack) can be cheaper than the BUF long term lot if you pre-book.  It is fenced so it also is probably a little more secure.

I was at BUF for non flight reasons this past Tuesday.  Not a special day as far as I know, but at 1 PM, the line for security was longer than anything I have seen for early morning flights, probably at least an hour.

Art


----------



## acesneights (Oct 21, 2007)

It's going to cost about $100 from YYZ to BUF for a 1 day rental.

Surely there is some website that tracks the border crossing delays.

There's also the Whirlpool Bridge if the 3 main crossings are jammed.

The Queenston-Lewiston Bridge is probably best as you are on Interstate all the way to the airport.

Stan


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2007)

There are border crossing websites but it's almost impossible to keep them properly updated.  As someone who lives 10 minutes from the Canadian/US border and crosses at least three or four times a month, you really don't know until you get there.

I would strongly suggest, especially if one has a morning flight, to head down the night before and stay overnight.  Totally kicks off the holiday "feeling".


----------



## moonstone (Oct 21, 2007)

We cross the border almost monthly (go camping in NY for 1/2 the price as we could in Ont.) and have consistantly found the Queenston-Lewiston Bridge to be the *slowest* crossing by far, there are fewer booths there. When we get close I phone 1-800-715-6722 (works from ON not sure about in NY) to check the wait times. Two weeks ago there was a 90 min. wait at Queenston-Lewiston & a 10 min. wait at the Rainbow Bridge. We crossed at the Rainbow Bridge (with about a 15 min max wait) & while driving up the Robt. Moses Parkway past the Lewiston Bridge saw the huge line across the bridge & back up the road (in ON) as far as we could see. That was about 10 am on a Sat. On our return Mon. aftn the Lewiston Bridge was once again backed up US bound and when we got to the Rainbow Bridge we were the second car from the booth -about a 2 min. wait!
For our trip in 2 weeks we intend to leave home early (8am) so we can stop & see DD at University in Hamilton then go to our favorite resturant in Niagara Falls NY for lunch before heading to the airport in Buffalo.
Just leave yourself plenty of time so you dont start your vacation all stressed out. There's lots to do in Buffalo if you need to kill a few hours.
~Diane


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 22, 2007)

In the Buffalo area, lately the jam-ups seem to be in the evenings, going back to Canada. That's when the Canadian shoppers return to Canada. 
Saturday on the way home, at about 9 PM, there was a sign on the Youngmann indicating 1-2 hour delays at Lewiston-Queenston.


----------



## Lizyyz (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  DH still prefers to drive (and he drives 90% of the way, too!) even with gas cost and time involved, but the others I'm sure will pick that route.  I just hope I'll be able to find last minute getaways/last call from II/RCI for the 1st week of May, otherwise I'll be finding motel rooms for 12 people and my DD will disown me!

Thanks again.


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2007)

Karen, just make sure you leave nice and early on Sunday, so you'll be on time for the TOTug meeting!  LOL!

Dori


----------



## Lizyyz (Oct 22, 2007)

Dori said:


> Karen, just make sure you leave nice and early on Sunday, so you'll be on time for the TOTug meeting!  LOL!
> 
> Dori



Dori and all wonderful TOTuggers: Much as we would love to go (I've been a member for almost two years and are yet to attend one!) my DH's work week start on Sunday evening so we'll have to miss it again this time.  Would really love to attend as I think some of you live in our neck of the woods (Scarb, West H.) and it would have been nice to finally meet you all but maybe next time!


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 23, 2007)

I am coming with Lynn, and she won't get out of church til 11:30. We'll pack a lunch to avoid stopping on the way.


----------



## Dori (Oct 23, 2007)

Lizyyz, we are neighbours!  We live in the Markham Road area.  Hopefully you can make it to one of our meetings in the future.  TOTuggers are great people!

Dori


----------



## Lizyyz (Oct 24, 2007)

Dori said:


> Lizyyz, we are neighbours!  We live in the Markham Road area.  Hopefully you can make it to one of our meetings in the future.  TOTuggers are great people!
> 
> Dori


Yes, indeed! We live in the Morningside Avenue area so that's really close.  Would love to meet everyone someday.


----------

